
A Spreadsheet in 25 Lines of ES6 - thmslee
http://jsfiddle.net/ondras/o3tzx1px/
======
skrowl
Pretty impressive, especially for so few lines of code!

------
megous
Fun, but insecure.

~~~
jlebrech
can be made secure upon save or load (ie strip a load of keywords.) even if
it's eval. but anything pasted might not be safe if it's not stripped.

